# fssm32.exe using too much memory



## conclusionsend (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi.
Most nights, at about 2am, fssm32.exe starts using pretty much all my avaliable memory. The process is part of F-Secure Internet Security 2006 OEM.
I've already done a lot of research into fixing the problem but nothing seems to apply to me.
Just wondered if anyone knew how to fix this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Does this have build in antivirus? Sounds to me like its either scanning for viruses or malware on your machine at that time. Look in the settings and see if there is a better time you can do it if that time is bothering you.


----------



## conclusionsend (Jun 8, 2007)

Codeman0013 said:


> Does this have build in antivirus? Sounds to me like its either scanning for viruses or malware on your machine at that time. Look in the settings and see if there is a better time you can do it if that time is bothering you.


Yeah I thought it could be that but the sceduled scan is every week on a friday but it slows my computer on random days.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Did you see this one?
http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t5718.html


----------



## conclusionsend (Jun 8, 2007)

kinbard said:


> Did you see this one?
> http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t5718.html


Yeah I've looked there... didn't find anything that help me out at all.


----------



## penny506 (Feb 5, 2009)

Turn your f-secure internet suite 'firewall' off - as soon as I did that - the I/O writes in the windows task manager stopped (went up every second until 172K and would go higher - as well memory usage was at 91mb using 40 threads)

I still am seeing the lsass.exe i/o writes rocket up 3 per second on my machine - but at least the fssm32.exe process has stopped doing massive i/o every second.


----------

